# Wanting to start installing low slope roofs



## bebop (Apr 25, 2014)

We have been strictly steep slope business in the residential and commercial fields. We now want to expand into low slope commercial business. Any suggestions as to beginning the process. What are the best bid lists, who makes the best products, subs vs in house crew? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

